# Brew Mate - Balance Value Field



## JayCharles (10/5/12)

Hi All, 

I have just downloaded Brew mate and I want some advice on one of the fields.

It is the "Balance Value" Field. I am taking a guess that it indicates a balance between the malt, sweet and hop characters, based on the style of beer I choose. Am I on track so far? 

Trial and error is in order, but I guess I will aim for around a Value of about 1.0 and adjust brew by brew from there work out my own preference. 

I just want to make sure that I am not totally wrong and I should start at around 10 or so.

Cheers


----------



## sponge (10/5/12)

Check out this thread

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=64469

Explains BU:GU and balance values pretty well


Sponge


----------



## felten (10/5/12)

I believe the balance value is to do with the OG, FG, and IBU. It calculates a number based on those inputs, and then you can compare it to some other number that someone has assigned for each different style. It does not necessarily have to be anywhere near 1.0.

There was a thread about this just last week floating around the forum somewhere.


edit: I type real slow


----------



## JayCharles (10/5/12)

Thanks all, 

I haven't been aware of these calculations, looks like I have some more reading to do.

Happy brewing :beer:


----------

